# Centering up Handlebars



## rf37 (Jul 13, 2010)

Is there some sort of special trick to centering up handlebars? I have put a little over 100 miles on new bike and it seems like my bars might be just a hair off center. I tried just eyeing it but not sure i got it right. Also...The angle of the bars...is it just a matter of preference and comfort or is the an ideal angle I want to set it at?

Thanks all for any responses in advance

rf37


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rf37 said:


> Is there some sort of special trick to centering up handlebars? I have put a little over 100 miles on new bike and it seems like my bars might be just a hair off center. I tried just eyeing it but not sure i got it right. Also...The angle of the bars...is it just a matter of preference and comfort or is the an ideal angle I want to set it at?
> 
> Thanks all for any responses in advance
> 
> rf37


If there's a better way to center bars that just eyeing them I'd be happy to hear about it, because that's all I've ever done and sometimes it takes three tries to get it right.  

RE: angle of bars (did you really mean bars, or stem??), there's no rule. Bars come in a myriad of sizes/ shapes, so it basically comes down to preference and yes, comfort. As an example, some may like the hoods closer/ higher, so they'll either adjust the bar up slightly or relocate the shifters higher depending on a number of factors. 

As a related example, going from deep drop to shallow drop bars changes a riders position some when riding the drops, so any decision to change out bars should take those types of issues into consideration.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

When you say centering do you mean shifting side to side in the clamp or twisted and out of alignment with the front tire? If the bar is not centered in the clamp just loosen the clamp and slide the bar one way or the other..usually some markings on the bar which will help getting it centered. If you mean it appears out of alignment with the front tire you will most likely need to loosen the stem clamp where it attatches to the steer tube and twist it until it looks good. then re tighten and make sure you did not mess up the headset bearing adjustment. As far as tilt goes just set it where it is most comfortable for your particular riding style. If you ride on the hoods and drops equally then it should be set so both positions are fairly comfortable.


----------



## rf37 (Jul 13, 2010)

Not out of alighnment. Just not centered on stem


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Loosen the stem bolts a tad and just straighten it out. Not that hard. Make sure the stem bolts are torqued correctly.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

for centering the bars in the stem, usually there are some marks you can reference, but if not i guess you could put the bar on a table and use a tape or straightedge and figure out the center and mark it, then center that mark in the stem. 
as for angle, mostly personal preference, but generally bars are designed to work within a small range of adjustment, and the levers usually can be adjusted up and down a bit. used to be the bottom of the drop was adjusted to horizontal and the tip of the brake lever even w/ that. as brake levers have gotten longer, and the the huge range of drop shapes and depths, there is some room to mess around w/ this.


----------

